# Disgo net browser 300 - linux??



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all, 

Just bought the above machine from HMV for £99!

Now, it runs Windows CE 5.0. It loads internet OK (a bit slow, but was expecting this). It has a problem on Facebook though (the main reason we got this as wife wanted to be able to do light browsing with this wirelessly while I use main comp). It will open FB, but immediately says that the browser we use is not suitable for FB. It gives a list of options of other browsers to download, but they wont run on Windows CE.

So, was maybe thinking of d/loading a linux distr (have no idea which one) which is a light OS and will give us the capability of connecting to the net with the built in wi fi card?

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

What about firefox?


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

i had downladed firefox, and notebook said not a valid Windows CE application!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

If you really want to go down the linux root check the h/w compatibility side first. Check if there is a net 300 that runs linux and use that version.

There are other web browsers too, tried Opera?? More may be found here ( i am sure you have checked most of them out)

http://majorgeeks.com/downloads5.html

The wifi card will be the interesting point. Double check that for linux drivers if you decide to go down that root.

If you can get a portable USB CD drive you can get a bootable Linux distro on the device. If not you can put linux on a pen drive and boot it up that way without touching your main OS (win CE). Info on that on the link below.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/

Hope this infor might open some ideas for ya.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Scotch for that! Will try some of your suggestions now!:thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

damd, said Opera was xxxxxxxx.cab is not a valid Windows CE Setup file!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure if this would be any good.

http://portableapps.com/

You can create a application launcher on a USB drive, it has Firefox on it (yes i know you have tried it) and will try and launch FF though its own software and not through windows CE.

Cheers


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Many thanks again Scotch - that last post is very interesting.

However, think we will return this net book as it is hellishly slow when on line - it takes ages to load DW homepage for example, and think we may have to spend a little more to get a slightly beefier machine.

i really do appreciate your help though mate, thanks! It seems Windows CE is not very user friendly in terms of customisation!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't get it running quicker for ya.

If you need any more info and think I can help then give me a shout.:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Will do Scotch, thanks again mate!:thumb:


----------

